# Spune cineva cât de mult le apreciez.



## jinicola

Salute,

 I would like to interpret in romanian to someone i appreciate giving her a gift i made.

"*I offered this artwork to you because you are the best thing that ever happened in my life. 
You are incredibly supportive and you give me so much to believe.*"

Let me know if my romanian is good enough to be understood.

"M-am oferit acest opera de arta pentru tine, pentru că ești cel mai bun lucru care sa întâmplat vreodată în viața mea.Ești incredibil de susținere și să-mi dai atât de mult să creadă."


mulțumesc


----------



## farscape

Hi jinicola,

Welcome to the forum 

If you don't mind, "the best thing that ever happened" is an English cliche which will not sound natural translated in Romanian. Also "you give me so much to belive" sounds off to me, even in English. Perhaps if you write it in French we can figure it all out easier?

Cheers,


----------



## jinicola

Hi farscape,

In French it would be "la plus belle chose qui me soit arrivée dans ma vie" and "Tu me donnes énormément de confiance en moi."

Is it better? Thank you for your support


----------



## irinet

"Ți-am oferit acest cadou drept mulțumire pentru faptul că mi-ai făcut viața mai frumoasă și pentru că îmi dai atât de multă încredere în mine, susținându-mă!"

Just an interpretation of what you want to express.


----------



## jinicola

Thank you so much Irinet! That's beautiful!


----------



## irinet

Avec plaisir! 
I don't know if I spelled it correctly.


----------



## jinicola

Yes it is!


----------

